# Receiving Dividends



## nto (14 December 2004)

Hi,

I have reading the thread about Dividends Strategy thingy in the ASX discussion room. I have a newbie question, if I am CHESS sponsored do they pay dividends directly to my debit account or do send cheques to the address registered through CHESS?

I wish I found these forums earlier...makes interesting discussion and strategies for newbies myself. 

Hopefully I can contribute to these wonderful forums.

Norm


----------



## rozella (14 December 2004)

nto,

When you engaged a broker, you would have filled out forms, there is an option to have dividends credited to your nominated account or to be posted a cheque.

However, I ALWAYS, when buying a stock cum dividend fill in online forms from the applicable registry, or, down load forms & fax the details to the registry so they can be noted before record date.  I have been caught out too many times relying on the broker to do this & have had the extra tax deducted because my taxfile no. has not been registered.  So there are 2 forms, 1 for your banking option & the other for your taxfile no.

rozella


----------



## nto (14 December 2004)

Thanks Rozella,

So when you mean registry, you mean my broker right? Like Commsec or Westpac bank or Etrade?

Norm


----------



## RodC (14 December 2004)

Hi nto,

rozella means the share registry who administer all the shareholders details on behalf of the company. Computershare seem to be the largest, but there's a few others.

Rozella,  good tip about downloading or using online forms from the registry. I usually just wait for them to be posted out, but have been caught out a couple of times with the extra tax being deducted.

Rod.


----------



## rozella (14 December 2004)

RodC said:
			
		

> Hi nto,
> 
> rozella means the share registry who administer all the shareholders details on behalf of the company. Computershare seem to be the largest, but there's a few others.
> 
> Rod.




Yes thats right Rod,

These are the majors.

computershare

registries 

asxperpetual 

rozella


----------

